# Squirrel Hunting



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Anybody gotten any lately? We've gotten a few good ones so far in the backyard. What are you guys shooting? I've got a .177 air gun, and its a blast.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I have one too*



cobiadude33 said:


> Anybody gotten any lately? We've gotten a few good ones so far in the backyard. What are you guys shooting? I've got a .177 air gun, and its a blast.


177 air gun that is. I usually hunt em with my 12 guage though. Its about sitting in the woods with my brother and whackin em as they get bold. Have you noticed how fat they are this year?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I usually use a 20ga. Got a nice H&R for them.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Man ive always wanted to try that out with an air gun! Oh well theres a first time for everything! Do they just fall instantly with a shot from an air gun?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

22 pistol here, but haven't started yet this year, it's been to warm.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, I've definitely got some big ones this year. The air gun is more than enough to take them down. Anywhere in the head or neck is usually good to stop them in their tracks. Just today I shot one in the chest/arm, and that was enough to freeze him on the tree, and drop. Heck, most of the time I don't have to leave my back deck. The things are so bold, they'll walk out 15 yards in front of you.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I usually wait for the first couple of frosts before hitting the woods. I got this thing about bugs crawling on me. LOL........


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wobble*

I also wait until after a few hard freezes before I go. I can't stand to kill them when they have wobbles.

Darin


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

went to the chick wma saturday and shot a few...there was a ton of acorns all over the place this year. boy did they fry up nice!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I also wait until after a few hard freezes before I go. I can't stand to kill them when they have wobbles.
> 
> Darin


I agree with ya on that one Darin,I can stand the when eating one of eating a larva of any kind.If its got knots under its skin.I dont eat them

Ron


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dawgfsh said:


> 22 pistol here, but haven't started yet this year, it's been to warm.


Good choice but sadly we can't use a pistol heree in Nazi Jersey.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

My son is putting a hurting on them. Got him a scope on his 22. Not messing up as much meat now. I think he has about 10 in the freezer so far. Got a few acres of hardwoods behind the house.

My son started getting squirrels with a .177 Gamo. He got his share then. He claims the hunting is a lot easier with the 22. 

We all took a mid afternoon break during hunting camp week before last. We ambushed my uncles corn pile. Got 5 right quick - fat ones. Had counted 21 on it while hunting one day.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Paint ball gun.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I sit on the back porch with my .17 HMR and pick em off running along the fence line at the back of my property. They've been loading up like crazy - must be a COLD winter coming.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Theres been tons out at my place, but they are all skittish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

squirell fricka-cee......dee-lish!

heavy on the onions and gaw-lic


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> squirell fricka-cee......dee-lish!
> 
> heavy on the onions and gaw-lic



squirell, monkey, cat....just dont matter to ya does it?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

.17 HMR or a .410 with #6es. Only shoot them when someone wants some though, don't eat 'em personally.


----------

